

ASIMO robot impresses by navigating changing terrain - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/10/asimo-robot-impresses-by-navigating-changing-terrain/

======
andreyf
Meh, seems a little high-level. I'd imagine there are a lot of ways to cheat
around moving obstacles such as the spinners, simply by encoding "spinner
recognition" into the Asmio's environment models.

What I'm extremely surprised about is the lack of development in robots with
evolved morphologies - it seems silly to mimic the human anatomy of tendons
and muscles with motors and gears.

------
DannoHung
That is some seriously excellent work on dynamic path finding right there. I'm
glad that AI is still chugging along slowly.

